# The Menu - by Edx (~BHM, Stuffing, ~WG )



## Tad (Jun 25, 2007)

_~BHM, Stuffing, ~WG _- Winning a contest for free baseball tickets, Tony finds that he also wins in love!

[*Author's note:* Originally posted on my web page, in August 2004.] 

*The Menu*

*by Edx*​ 
 Riverton is a large town or small city, depending on who you ask. Not big enough to host a lot of major entertainments, but big enough to provide most of the basics to the surrounding farms. Certainly big enough for a Wal-Mart and a strip of fast food restaurants, and, more importantly for this story, a 'single-A' baseball team and a three-times-a week local newspaper. They were called the Riverton Rovers and the Riverton Reporter, respectively.

The stadium where the Rovers played was not too far up from a high school baseball field. Bleachers along the first and third base lines, and a basic snack bar. One of the columnists in the Reporter took to making snide comments about going to Rovers' games, getting splinters in your butt, and ordering "the menu," since the snack bar served only hot dogs, pop, and popcorn.

Then a couple of years ago new owners bought the Rovers, and their stadium. The Huttons weren't all that rich, but they'd sold a successful seed company and were looking for something to put their energy into. They spent the off-season working on the stadium; they sanded and re-painted the benches, totally renovated the locker rooms, and completely re-fitted the snack bar. 

In all of this they were helped by their daughter Debby, who had recently moved home from Chicago with her two boys, following a divorce. Debby was glad to have a project to help occupy her thoroughly capable hands, and her parents were glad both to have the help and see her enjoy something following the bitterness of her ex's betrayals.

As the season approached, they took out a full page ad in the Reporter, bragging of the improvements. They listed the new menu at the snack bar: hot dogs, pogos, bratwurst, nachos, french fries, onion rings, chicken strips, popcorn, ice cream bars, chips, pop, three kinds of beer, giant pretzels, giant cookies, and homemade brownies. They concluded the ad by writing, "If you order this menu and eat the whole thing, we'll refund your money and give you a free ticket to the next game!"

* * * * * * * * * * *

Tony Thompson had worked twelve years as a mechanic before back problems forced him to quit. He'd sold his garage for a bit of money, which he was stretching out carefully while he looked for a new job that he could do with his bad back. His girlfriend of five years had dumped him when he refused to keep living the lifestyle to which she'd become accustomed. 

He'd found that with the exercises his doctor had given to him, and the lack of stress on his back, that it barely bothered him anymore, and he was determined not to take on anything that would mess it up again. He spent a lot of time at home, watching TV and reading newspapers and magazines. Always a little on the heavy side, without the labor at the garage he packed on another thirty pounds, and secretly enjoyed his new girth.

When he read the ad, and its challenge about the menu, two thoughts popped into his head: "I could probably eat all of that," and, "I'd love to go to all of the Rovers' games, but I can't afford to buy tickets all of the time." Well, put those thoughts together, and you know what Tony decided to do.

The first game of the season Tony was there nice and early, and went up to the snack bar to announce his intentions. He hesitated a bit at telling the handsome woman working the snack bar, but reminded himself of the state of his budget, and carried on.

Debby was a bit surprised, as they hadn't expected anyone to actually take them up on the challenge, but, thinking quickly, she suggested that Tony go sit in the "press box," from where her father called the game, accompanied today by one of the Reporter's two reporters.

Well, Mr. Hutton had always been known for having the gift of the gab, and he hated leaving dead air during the slower stretches of the game. He was prepared with reams of statistics, but he lasted only until the middle of the second inning before he announced the other competition happening that day, and from there on in he gave periodic updates on how Tony was doing.

When Tony finished the final brownie during the eighth inning, the announcement brought a cheer from the substantial crowd that had come to check out the renovated stadium. When the Reporter came out a couple of days later, Tony figured prominently in the article.

When Tony came to the next game and ordered the menu again, Debby eyed him speculatively. 

"Are you going to do this all season?" She asked.

"I'm going to try." he replied.

"Well," said Debby, "at the least I should make sure you get your hot food hot and your cold food cold, so why don't I give you just part of the order now and I'll run the rest up to the press box later on." 

Tony thanked her sincerely, and happily headed back up to the press box.

Well, this went on for the first couple of weeks. Tony and his achievements were mentioned in passing twice more in the Reporter. Then the Rovers had a double header one Saturday. By this time Tony was a minor celebrity at the ball park. When he arrived, Debby quietly told him that he didn't have to eat twice the menu, they'd still happily have him back for the next game, as he was good advertisement for the games. Tony replied that he'd always been honest, and he didn't want any special treatment.

He finished the first game's food more quickly than usual, in the top of the seventh inning. After that he went for a walk around the stadium to help things settle down. Once someone identified him, a lot of people came to him to say hello, and check out this eating machine.

One elderly lady commented "I thought you'd be fatter." 

Tony replied "By the end of the season I probably will be!" 

The start of his second menu went well enough. By this time Tony was used to eating the menu once, so doing so hadn't stressed his stomach at all. However, partway through he began to think he wouldn't be able to manage it. He did finish the second part of the order, but before Debby brought him the final portion he went down to the snack bar to tell her not to bother, he was stuffed. But when he told her this, she replied "Well, maybe I can help. It is pretty quiet here now, why don't you go sit in that chair back in the kitchen, undo the button on your jeans to give yourself some room, and I can feed the rest of it to you."

Tony was intrigued by this offer to say the least, so he did as she suggested. Although Debby was a strapping woman, 5'8", strong, and hardly thin, she was surprisingly gentle and patient at coaxing him to take just one more bite, then one more after that, and so on, until it was all gone. Tony was surprised and a little disappointed how quickly it ended.

Tony was far too stuffed to want to take the stairs up to the press box, not to mention he was not at all sure he could have done his jeans up just then, so Debby trotted up and relayed the news. Her father announced it to loud cheers. The reporter from the Reporter was there that day, and he followed Debby back to the snack bar, and proceeded to interview Tony.

The details of Tony's back problems and job search, as well as his favorable comments on the quality of the menu at the ball park, were all carried in the Tuesday edition of the Reporter.

To Tony's surprise, job offers began to come in. Some were unsuitable, but a couple of them looked decent. His one regret was that by taking a job now he'd miss some of the weekday afternoon games, but all the same he went in to interview. 

One of the possibilities was with a tractor dealership. The owner explained that his main salesman was about to retire to Florida.

Most of the farmers dont want some slick talker, they want someone who knows about machinery, and knows about being thrifty. You used to be a mechanic, and your thing at the ball park shows you know how to save a buck, and you are even a recognizable name, so if you want, well start giving you some training now, and you could start work in September after Frank leaves.

Tony did still love machinery, so he decided to give it a try. He felt better knowing hed have some income within a couple more months, and he knew he could stretch his existing finances until then without difficulty. Also, the training was only part time, so he could keep attending ball games.

To celebrate, he went to Wal-Mart and bought bigger jeans. He actually found that the most comfortable were two sizes up from what hed been wearing. Looking in the mirror beside the change room, he realized that he was beginning to look fat, that a double chin had moved in for good, that he was getting noticeable breasts, and that his belly was beginning to hang over his belt. On the drive home, enjoying the comfort of his new jeans, he rubbed his growing belly and smiled contentedly.

That evening he finished off his menu with ease in the seventh inning. The Rovers were way behind, and in the eighth inning he decided to wander down to see Debby at the snack bar.

She smiled when she saw him, and asked, Was everything OK?

He assured her that it had been as good as ever, and then commented, I thought maybe I could chat with you for a bit, if you arent too busy.

Debby assured Tony that things were quiet, and that as soon as the ninth inning started shed be shutting down anyway. They chatted, and Tony told her about his potential gig selling tractors. 

After Debby had served the last customers and pulled down the metal shutters, Tony offered to help clean up, and Debby gladly accepted. 

Looking at the grill, Debby grimaced and commented, Three wieners and a brat left, not too bad, but I always hate throwing good food out. She paused, and then asked disingenuously I dont suppose youd have room for these, would you?

Tony almost pointed out that hed just eaten their full menu and could hardly be hungry, but then he realized that Debby obviously realized that. Then he also realized that he really wasnt full, and that the thought did kind of appeal. The look in Debbys eyes sealed the deal, and he said that actually he was still a bit peckish.

Debbie cut them up into bite sized pieces, and then fed them to Tony one by one.

I do love seeing a man enjoy eating, she commented after a while. 

Tony replied between bites, I have to admit, having someone encourage me to eat is surely nice too.

It didnt take long until the meat was all gone, but looking around Debby realized that the popcorn machine still held a fair bit, which was going in the garbage. So she proceeded to feed him two more bags of popcorn, by which time Tony really was full. 

Tony followed Debbys gaze to his swollen belly and chuckled, No secret where it is all going, is it? 

You carry it well. Debby replied.

After that, it became a habit for Tony to go down to the snack bar at the start of the ninth inning, to help Debby clean up. They never told anyone that Tony mostly helped clean up the leftover food by being fed it by Debby. It was perhaps not coincidence that the amount of left-over food seemed to increase game by game, as did the swell of Tonys belly.

Finally came the season ending double header. Tony waddled up the steps to the press box with somewhat mixed feelings. It had been a kind of magical summer for him, and he did want to keep seeing Debby, but he felt a little shy about asking her out. He ate his first menu without really paying attention, and in the ninth inning waited impatiently for the second to arrive, used to enjoying extra food by then. 

When he finished the second menu, with ease, in the seventh inning, Mr. Hutton announced And Tony has successfully finished his year of eating dangerously!

The crowd erupted into applause, but Tony was eagerly awaiting the ninth inning.

Finally he arrived at the snack bar, breathing a little heavily. Debby let him in with a smile, and then commented, You do realize we have to get rid of most of this food? A few things can go back to suppliers, or into my parents freezer for them to finish off, but the rest 

Ill do my best to help! promised Tony.

They started off on pogos, and Tony ate three of them to finish off most of the batter. Then two bags of popcorn washed down by lots of root beer.

By then the game was over and the crowd was heading home. Mr. Hutton knocked on the door and asked Debby if she needed any help, but she replied that she and Tony were taking care of it, and that Tony would drive her home afterwards.

Then they went onto the giant pretzels, half a dozen of those, followed up by the last two ice cream sandwiches. By this time Tony thought he could eat no more, but Debby unbuttoned his new jeans, which werent so loose anymore, said a few more bites  and Tony nodded in agreement. 

By the time he finished the last three giant cookies he was starting to sweat, and was leaned back as far as he could manage in the chair. 

Debby commented Your poor belly must be so full, why dont I give it a rub? and she proceeded to unbutton the bottom half of his shirt and massage his belly for several minutes, to contented sighs from Tony.

Afterwards, she asked, Do you think you could handle a little more? Tony said he thought he could. Debby pulled out an entire tray of brownies and said Oh good, lets see how much of these we can clean up. 

Tonys eyes went wide, but gamely he opened wide for the first bite. On the second brownie it felt like something shifted inside him, so that he had a little more room than hed thought. Enough that he managed to finish three-quarters of the tray. 

Finally he managed to whisper No more. He was leaned way back in his chair, belly arching far out between partially undone shirt and partially undone jeans, standing firmly with how much food it contained. 

Debby said with a wink, I hope you dont mind if I finish these up, I do have to maintain my girlish figure somehow you know.

She perched on the counter and ate the brownies, while smugly watching Tony sit there, barely conscious. When she finished she hopped down, leaned over, and gently kissed him on the lips.

You taste like brownies, he commented.

She replied So do you.

Debby ended up driving Tonys car, since he could not comfortably sit upright or button his jeans. She dropped him off at his house, then went to Wal-Mart to buy him another pair of jeans, two sizes up, then went back to his house to deliver them. Having had forty minutes to stretch out on the couch and rest, and then dressed in better fitting pants, Tony was up to driving Debby home.

On the way Tony worked up his courage, and asked So what are you up to next weekend?"

Debby replied Oh, that is the last weekend before the kids go back to school, so Ill be busy. But after that, well, I was wondering if this town is big enough to support a home-based catering business. Ill be working up some samples during the day; would you be willing to sample them?

Tony eagerly agreed. Debby suggested How about next Wednesday then?

Its a date, replied Tony as he stopped at a red light.

He glanced over in time to see Debby grin and say, Yes, I suppose it is.

* * * * * * * * * * *

In the edition after opening day of the next season, the following appeared in the Reporter:

Is the way to a mans heart really through his stomach? Readers may remember Tony, who saw the entire home season of Rovers' game for the price of a single ticket, thanks to his ability to eat 'The Menu' at every game. He wont be repeating the process this year, however, as he is now engaged to Debby Hutton, who runs the snack bar and Rover Catering services. Tony was helping to man the snack bar on opening day, and it is apparent that the off season did nothing to hurt his appetite. While there may be more of Tony, Debby seemed happily determined to keep all of him for herself, commenting that 'He is definitely NOT on the menu!'


----------



## lizzy (Sep 22, 2007)

Love this story.


----------



## Koldun (Sep 27, 2007)

I agree - I like this. Keep it going please.


----------



## Tad (Oct 2, 2007)

Koldun said:


> I agree - I like this. Keep it going please.



Sorry, that is a stand-alone story. No continuation planned. This is one of my stories that I'm happiest with, in terms of it having a defined story arc and a clear end.

But thanks for asking, I do appreciate knowing that someone liked it enough to ask for more! :bow: Right now I'm doing something different with a longer fantasy story "Charles and the Dragon's Curse." When its done maybe I'll get back to something more like this. On the other hand, I also have this thought that in the Harry Potter books, with how they use magic to do everything, and have unlimited food, it is surprising that more of them aren't fat. I'm thinking there is a story about an alternate take on a magic school in that idea....

-Ed


----------

